# Crematorium



## TMZ (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking for a little help with a use and occupancy class for a crematory room. Also should this be looked at as an incinerator room or a furnace room?

TMZ


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

Let me know how you calculate live load/dead load... not to mention occupant load  :lol: .


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

Be serious, this is a hot topic.  If I surmise Group B, would I be getting warmer?


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

pet or human??

part of another occupancy, such as funeral home??

It is a piece of equipment and treat it as such, install per maker


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

I would look at this as an F-1 if it was in a stand-alone building.  Not sure I have seen them attached to anything else.


----------



## north star (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

*Here's a link to a discussion from a formerly utilized site, on this topic.    Good info!*

*http://www4.iccsafe.org/cgi-bin/ultimat ... 212#000000*


----------



## brudgers (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium



			
				TJacobs said:
			
		

> I would look at this as an F-1


That's just gross.

It's not a "commercial kitchen."


----------



## cda (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

dang I actualy said the same thing last time


----------



## north star (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

*cda,*

*We ARE creatures of habit ya know!  *  *    You just fall in to the "habitual thought process and vocabulary" category!*


----------



## FredK (Feb 2, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

I'm with cda.  "B" as equipment is self contained unit(s).


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

F-1 - It is a process in which a raw product is brought in, changed in an controlled enviroment, to create a final product which is dust, .

You don't have people going into stand alone cremitorium and pay at the cash wrap for the service at the shipping end of the business.  :shock:

This is usually done at the funeral palor.

If it attached to the funeral palor and can be accessory -- then it might be a business


----------



## north star (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

*TMZ,*

*Please forgive me /our manners!      Welcome to the forum!   *  *     This is* *"T H E "* *place to come to*

*regarding codes and just about anything else!         In our exuberance and desire to assist you with*

*your inquiry, we [ temporarily ]  forgot to greet you and welcome you to the forum.*

*Did you get the information you were seeking?*


----------



## Batwood (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

I would classify this room as an accessory space to the B occupancy if the equipment is a stand alone self contained unit. Like a toaster, put your bread in and push the handle down. Check the manufactures specifications there might be requirements for fire rated construction, exhaust and ventilation exc.


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Crematorium



			
				Batwood said:
			
		

> I would classify this room as an accessory space to the B occupancy if the equipment is a stand alone self contained unit. Like a toaster, put your bread in and push the handle down. Check the manufactures specifications there might be requirements for fire rated construction, exhaust and ventilation exc.


A toaster process raw materials into finish goods.

If you install one, the space immediately becomes Occupancy F.


----------



## TJacobs (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Crematorium



			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> F-1 - It is a process in which a raw product is brought in, changed in an controlled enviroment, to create a final product which is dust, .You don't have people going into stand alone cremitorium and pay at the cash wrap for the service at the shipping end of the business.  :shock:
> 
> This is usually done at the funeral palor.
> 
> If it attached to the funeral palor and can be accessory -- then it might be a business


Thanks BB...I was beginning to think I was alone.  Sometimes it is just so hard for folks to call a duck a duck.


----------



## Big Mac (Feb 4, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

F-1, whther attached to another building or not.  However, if attached to another building it could possibly qualify as an accessory occupancy.

Incinerator, with all the requisite venting, anchorage, etc.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 9, 2010)

Crematorium

After recent problems with a crematorium,  I would not trust the manufacturer to provide any assistance, or to think carefully about where/how the equipment is being installed.  The building owner (veterinarian) that I'm dealing with nearly burned his building down.

To be practical, I would recommend a minimum one-hour rated room, and a large fan/exhaust sytem for a moderate-sized room to keep the room containing the equipment to something less than 125 degrees.  See Table 508.2, 400,000 Btu furnace requires one-hour separation.

---------------------------------

AIA, NCARB, ICC, NCOA, CSI

ICC Plans Examiner


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

STUPID question time::

Is a crematory device a furnace????????????

read IMC defintions

BUT an incenerator requires two hour seperation

1015.3 seperates thems in terms


----------



## north star (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

*cda,*

*An incinerator uses fuel to dispose of unwanted items/debris, by the process of incineration.*

*A furnace uses fuel to create heat and disperse for heating purposes.*

*I would not classify a creamatorium as a furnace regardless of the amount of heat*

*generated.    Can you just imagine what the "Greenies" would do with that, or*

*rather, ...the "Soylent Greenies"!   :lol:*


----------



## Frank (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

F-1 and is an incinerator.

They are prone to starting fires if overloaded with too large a carcass--the melting burning fat can excape.


----------



## Mule (Feb 9, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

TMZ has left the building.

We installed one of these at the last place I worked in the animal control office.

We actually installed it in an outside wall with just the front of the unit flush with the interior wall. It was nothing more than an incinerator with a door on the outside to scoop out the ashes.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 10, 2010)

Re: Crematorium

There is a science to operating a cremitorium, you may want to talk to a knowledgable person in operating a Cremitorium. Temperatures have to be monitored and adjusted during the process to ensure total and proper cremation.


----------

